# FRESHWATER 150 gallon tank - suggestion for stocking up.



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

I want to build a freshwater predator, I want to know how to what to stock up, and I will be putting a silver aro just a juvenile.... the tank size is 48" long x 24 wide x 31 high suggestion for some cool fish.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Any thoughts?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

silver aro is too big for your tank. 
It is rather hard to do monster fish in a 120g as it is ok in depth but short in length. 
Your tank will make a great biotope SA tank.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

really it's too small?? I was going to get like a 4" silver aro.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i've got green severums for sale cheap if you decide to go SA...


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Buy that red wolffish thats for sale on here... Snakeheads, or those elongatus(sp?) Pirana... I have always wanted to do cutthroat or dolley varden trout... That would be sweet.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Pacu & tilapia (you can eat them when they get too big). Hehehe.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

LOL!! that's hilarious


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Pacu & tilapia (you can eat them when they get too big). Hehehe.


I thought the popular choice was Cichla?


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

snakeheads


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

You could do a red belly piranha tank. You could get some really nice SA cichlids as well. The problem with getting an ARO in this tank is they grow to be really big and need the length to swim.


----------

